# Been Nice Knowing Ya Smith & Wesson - Name Change



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Call me American Outdoor Brand or don't call me.

Smith & Wesson aims to be known as more than a gun maker - Nov. 7, 2016


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Smith and Wesson is like the family drug addict that can not stay sober. It hurt itself financially in the 70's when it donated money for gun control and then with the failed deal with the government to force licensed dealers to put up with ridiculous rules to sell their products in exchange for large government no bid contracts only to be persona non grata with the government and the public. Once again they wish to embark on a mission away from making and selling firearms.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Meh. They lost my new gun business years ago with that stupid hole-in-the-gun nonsense. I have and cherish several of their revolvers but those are all Regan era production and hole or no hole, they don't build 'em like that anymore.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The article says the name will remain the same on the guns. 
There probably will be a Smith & Wesson division under the new parent company's umbrella. 
Maybe, hopefully, they will get away from sticking the S&W logo on every cheap-ass Chinese trinket known to man. 
That, in my opinion, cheapened the brand more than anything else.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't care for Smith & Wesson , I had a pistol" can't remember what model " of there's back in the 90's and it was crap so I sold it , I will never buy another one of there products .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Guns will still be S&W. Just a name change for other products. Kind of like the Freedom Group with Remington, Dpms, Bushmaster, Marlin etc.

I've always had great luck with S&W, own many. Can't say that about others.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They seem to be under a lot of political pressure to please the liberals. Ruger, unfortunately, has been known to do the same. Colt has more government contracts, and they don't play patty fingers with the "gun controllers". I wonder why?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To please the liberals, the bankers, the government socialists and some stupid ass executive consultant sold S&W uppermanagement that a name change will help them gain sales from target demographics. FUBAR

PS I love my M&P's


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I don't care for Smith & Wesson , I had a pistol" can't remember what model " of there's back in the 90's and it was crap so I sold it , I will never buy another one of there products .


Was this a 22LR with the barrel upside down?

S&W products have declined dramatically over the last 20 years.

However, models made prior to the decline, have great workmanship.

All models from the 60's through the 80's are very well made.

That quality goes back even further, into the 1940's.

All the key parts were dropped forged and 100% machined minus the cylinder in the revolvers.

All my Smiths are from the 1940's through the 80's save a 642 that I worked over and a performance center SS 1911.

My favorite summer carry auto is a 1980's S&W 3913 SS, top quality production.

When on the PD, I carried a S&W 639, transitioning from a S&W 686, I still have the 639, it NEVER FAILED TO WORK!

All told I have over a dozen Smiths in revolvers and the same count in automatics, they range from 22LR to 44 MAG.

They are not as slick as a Colt but are more rugged internally, see a lot of colts in here for repair,

have to use ***** junk copy parts to fix them, with a lot of fitting and timing.

Today, most parts are injected molded junk, MIM parts, including the barrels.


----------

